# New 16' IPB Coming to Palm Coast



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

My Dad just put a deposit with Brad for a Aqua Mist 16' IPB with side console and a 40 E-Tec. Should have it by middle late July. Hope to get some pictures soon...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2013)

I've got a 16 and I love it man that color should be sick. Congrats


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I've been wanting to see a new side console done for awhile, will be following this...


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

We just added a Minn Kota 55lb. i-Pilot....Brad hasn't started yet; hopefully next week.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Brad delivered the new IPB 16 yesterday, here's some pics. Still need to get a push pole and holders.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice. Perfect set up.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks great! I would have gone with the 16 if I had the room to store it. Lovin my 14 though. 

What is that under the rear deck? Storage?


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

One of the best looking fit-and-finish ones yet.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> Looks great! I would have gone with the 16 if I had the room to store it. Lovin my 14 though.
> 
> What is that under the rear deck? Storage?


The battery charger and dry storage.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> Looks great! I would have gone with the 16 if I had the room to store it. Lovin my 14 though.
> 
> What is that under the rear deck? Storage?


The battery charger and dry storage.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Probably the nicest setup I've seen on one of these. Congrats.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

That side console looks old school...really nice.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> That side console looks old school...really nice.


My preference would have been a tiller, but my father wanted a side console. It looks great but you lose rod storage.

The boat absolutely looks great, there is a couple little things but overall those don't take away from the bang for the buck factor.

Performance with the 40 E-Tec and the 4 blade Powertech prop is impressive. The hole shot is incredible with hardly any squat and the boat jumping on plane almost instantly. With two people a full tank and gear we hit 27 @ 5000 RPM. At 5000RPM the boat felt the best, with minimal trim the bow stayed at a nice angle and the boat felt very responsive. Not setting any speed records but a good cruising speed to say the least.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Heck with my Yamaha 90 I cruise at 29-31. 27 is plenty fast to get where you need.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I hit 40 mph in my IPB with a 50 yam 2 smoke. Stock prop.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations on your new skiff ! It's as pretty as a picture . I hope 
you and your dad share as many good days on the water as my son and 
I have . Take lots of pictures and videos ( the Coolpix AW100 waterproof 
does a great job ) . 

   I do recommend the Stiffy Guide push pole and holders . It aint cheap , 
but when it's too shallow for your trolling motor ( 16" or less ) it's your 
only motor and you want it light and you want it strong . 

   I would urge you to get trim tabs ( Lencos ) . No poling skiff should be 
without them . Probably 9x9s although 9x12s might work on that skiff . 
There are bound to be some IPB owners out there with first hand knowledge 
about that . The tabs will give you a whole new dimension in versatility 
and control . 

   You have an excellent and well rigged little skiff , there , and it should 
carry you and your dad on many good days on the water . And there is 
nothing better than a good day on the water .


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

When you get a few extra $, replace the wheel with an Edson or Gemlux with a suicide knob.....just a little bling to complete package!


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> When you get a few extra $, replace the wheel with an Edson or Gemlux with a suicide knob.....just a little bling to complete package!


We had ordered an aluminum wheel with a knob but his supplier was out of stock so it was backorder.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

The skiff looks sweet, Steve. We gotta get out and slime the Boozler, so we can get to sliming the hell outta that ipb.


----------

